# Blue Tape Pulling Paint In Ceiling Angle During Popcorn Ceiling Removal



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys

Before I get served a link to painttalk I was curious if anyone is having issues with blue tape pulling paint chips from the ceiling line during a popcorn ceiling removal and then retexture with a knockdown? 

If so, have you found a solution to your problem with it? My normal process is to tape off ceiling line and drape plastic, wet down the lids, scrape, then retexture and paint without retaping the room. Total time the blue tape is up is usually 4-5 days so I'm still within the adhesion window.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The frog tape is good for 21 days [so they say] but It seems to me the blue tape sticks better..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

bkk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Before I get served a link to painttalk I was curious if anyone is having issues with blue tape pulling paint chips from the ceiling line during a popcorn ceiling removal and then retexture with a knockdown?
> 
> If so, have you found a solution to your problem with it? My normal process is to tape off ceiling line and drape plastic, wet down the lids, scrape, then retexture and paint without retaping the room. Total time the blue tape is up is usually 4-5 days so I'm still within the adhesion window.


My take on this problem is that the guys that painted the walls, didn't brush the drywall dust out of the angle before they painted. If I'm right, there is nothing that will prevent tape of any type from pulling the paint off the wall. If you get into this again, check the back side of the tape and see if there is dust on it.


----------



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My take on this problem is that the guys that painted the walls, didn't brush the drywall dust out of the angle before they painted. If I'm right, there is nothing that will prevent tape of any type from pulling the paint off the wall. If you get into this again, check the back side of the tape and see if there is dust on it.


Thanks Captain

I have also heard that dust is a possibility. I'll have to check that later this weekbwhen I do another tape pull.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

bkk said:


> Thanks Captain
> 
> I have also heard that dust is a possibility. I'll have to check that later this weekbwhen I do another tape pull.


A good way to cover your arse, when you bid these jobs, tell em you cannot guarantee that the tape will not do this, but you can touch it up for a reasonable price.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont know which blue tape you used but they do make an Advanced Edgelock Blue that is for delicate or fresh painted surfaces.


----------



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A good way to cover your arse, when you bid these jobs, tell em you cannot guarantee that the tape will not do this, but you can touch it up for a reasonable price.


I've been having to let them know up front and build it into the cost considering it's happening frequently.


----------



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

chris said:


> I dont know which blue tape you used but they do make an Advanced Edgelock Blue that is for delicate or fresh painted surfaces.


Chris, I've been using the regular Blue Tape 1.41" normal adhesion. I've tried the delicate surface stuff but when you shoot your texture the weight of the overspray drops the tape and the plastic all around the room.  It looks cool to watch it happen but....What a mess and there goes all that time spent hanging plastic...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I know its slow but there is a way to remove tape to greatly prevent this, You need to get the end of it and fold it back over it self so your pulling it almost 180degrees away from the wall and down at the same time, Not yanking it at a 90 degree direct pull on the paint, Same way if you painted the skirting board a colour (Floor trim Whatever you call it??) then tape the top of it, Then paint the wall a different colour onto the tape, Then remove tape as i said.

We got big rolls of plastic, Stapled it up into corners then went around and used the shorter pre taped plastic around the top, Then if it falls you only loose the top few inches of plastic and its easier to remove.

And yes drywall dust not removed is and issue, So is not using correctly thinned sealer, Thick sealer sits on the top, Thinned sealer soaks in and sticks better. If they even used sealer that is??


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

bkk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Before I get served a link to painttalk I was curious if anyone is having issues with blue tape pulling paint chips from the ceiling line during a popcorn ceiling removal and then retexture with a knockdown?
> 
> If so, have you found a solution to your problem with it? My normal process is to tape off ceiling line and drape plastic, wet down the lids, scrape, then retexture and paint without retaping the room. Total time the blue tape is up is usually 4-5 days so I'm still within the adhesion window.


Dust is definitely a possibility. I also think that when you spray the water on the ceiling, some of it gets behind the tape in the corner and that moisture is what is making the paint fail and pull off when you remove the tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

bkk said:


> Chris, I've been using the regular Blue Tape 1.41" normal adhesion. I've tried the delicate surface stuff but when you shoot your texture the weight of the overspray drops the tape and the plastic all around the room.  It looks cool to watch it happen but....What a mess and there goes all that time spent hanging plastic...


I use push pins in the corners and a push pin every 4' in the field to prevent the plastic from falling. :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Never thought of that:thumbsup: I will use light duty jt-21 stapels. In the angle and about every 3 to 4'.


----------



## bkk (Jun 4, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I use push pins in the corners and a push pin every 4' in the field to prevent the plastic from falling. :yes:


That's an interesting take..never thought of push pins. And you can keep overspray off the painted wall doing that? I'm talking about pop removals in occupied homes..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

bkk said:


> That's an interesting take..never thought of push pins. And you can keep overspray off the painted wall doing that? I'm talking about pop removals in occupied homes..


:laughing:
The push pins go thru the blue tape and plastic which keep the walls protected. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH04m1sglgs


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Blue tape is NOT the product to use on paint like that.

The problem that's happening is caused by the use of water to scrape your lids. Any time you use blue tape to mask the painted wall and it gets wet or damp, like what you're doing to remove the popcorn, it will start to delaminate the paint from the wall. If your tape is to stay dry, it will minimize the problem. If you use the green painters tape, this also won't happen as readily, but the green tape won't adhere as readily to paint, if you're concerned about the tape falling off the wall.

If I have to do a project like what you do, I ONLY use the 3M green tape on paint, do what I have to do, and take it down as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

:whistling2:also a sign that the fresh drywall didnt get primed.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> :whistling2:also a sign that the fresh drywall didnt get primed.


Not true. I have had primer only peel off as well as prime plus one coat. It's the blue tape mostly.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Bevelation said:


> Not true. I have had primer only peel off as well as prime plus one coat. It's the blue tape mostly.


It is true. If you don't prime new drywall the paint will peel off the drywall mud like a latex glove.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It is true. If you don't prime new drywall the paint will peel off the drywall mud like a latex glove.


Fair enough. 
I have seen it peel on primer only as well as prime and one coat paint. So that can't be a sole explanation.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

Had the same problem when I first started doing popcorn removal. I have done over 1000 houses. And I agree with walls not being cleaned properly before original paint. I have never had this problem with textured walls Blue tape helps a little. But like any other tape I have used as soon as it gets wet it starts to loose its bond. But if it stayed up long enuff for it start to dry it makes it sticker. I called 3m when I first damaged a homeowners house with blue tape.(I was pissed) $200 dollars of blue tape. they mailed me a check for the tape sent me another case and paid me $175 to take care of paint tup. All I had to do was mail them back some of the strips I used that had the paint stuck to it


----------

